# Piriton for dogs



## Horse and Hound

Do any of you give your dogs piriton?

Reason I ask is Roo started last night scratching like hell at his tummy. It started about 20 minutes after we came home from a walk. He was arseing around in a filthy ditch so I think he could have picked something up there thats irritating him. Hes not made himself bleed but it has gotten rather red.

I bathed him in cool water last night, just his tum and that seemed to work for about an hour, then he started again. We also checked both of them for fleas and theres nothing that I can see. No sign of flea dirt, and Harvey isnt itching. 

A friend suggested Piriton but I rang the vet and, surprise surprise, they wouldnt recommend it because they need to see the rash first so I got nowhere asking for a dosage! Whole point was to try this to see if it helped before having to take him in! 

Ive been googling and basically found that some give ½ a tablet, others a full one. Has anyone else ever given it to a westie sized dog (hes 8.5 kilos).
.


----------



## Jackie99

In the summer months my dog gets 1 tablet every day he is a JRT around 12.5 kg. He bites and scratches himself raw with the pollen/grass, it is awful and the only thing that helps from the vets is steroids so it is Piriton all the way. Not sure if it is what you need in your situation but I find it great.


----------



## London Dogwalker

Yep half a piriton has been suggested to me on an animal first aid course.


----------



## LostGirl

I would poss give just a quarter zeb gets 1/2 in the summer as he gets hayfever symptoms and he's 30kg


----------



## pearltheplank

Absolutely fine to give but unsure of dosage. My old girl was prescribed Piriton by the vet, at highly inflated prices. I didn't know then that they are identical to the human version, so now would jusT buy OTC Piriton


----------



## paddyjulie

Mavis has one a day sometime increased to twice a day if she is really itchy and she weighs 22 Kg, 

so i would not give anymore than 1/2 myself


----------



## sunshine80

Sonny got piriton when stung by a wasp last year can not remember the dose though. I think we had to give him a 1/4 of a tablet but it may have been 1/2 - definately was not a whole one. He is a cocker spaniel and only weighs 11 kg just now so probably slightly less than that then.


----------



## Braighe

Braighe, our westie had a skin problem last summer, and along with other things he was given Piriton every day.

He is 8.5kg and the dose was 1/2 tablet 3 times a day


----------



## Horse and Hound

Thanks to everyone for advice!!!



Braighe said:


> Braighe, our westie had a skin problem last summer, and along with other things he was given Piriton every day.
> 
> He is 8.5kg and the dose was 1/2 tablet 3 times a day


Brill that's just what I was after! I'll give him 1/2 tonight and see how he goes. I'm hoping it will just be a one off and he'll be back to normal after it.

He's getting groomed on Saturday!!! :scared:


----------



## babycham2002

Similar thing happened a while ago, Bro and SIL decided (kindly) to take the whole of the familes dogs for a walk together 7 dogs in total
Well when they got back every dog was going mad biting at thier paws,
except one of my dogs is a hairless chinese crested, his entire body was a red rash!!! Looked awful.

I gave every dog one piriton tablet each. From the 6kilo cresteds to the RR and goldie.
The irritant quickly subsided.


Oh and I also put some bite and sting cream on Percys body because it was so severe.


----------



## Horse and Hound

babycham2002 said:


> Similar thing happened a while ago, Bro and SIL decided (kindly) to take the whole of the familes dogs for a walk together 7 dogs in total
> Well when they got back every dog was going mad biting at thier paws,
> except one of my dogs is a hairless chinese crested, his entire body was a red rash!!! Looked awful.
> 
> I gave every dog one piriton tablet each. From the 6kilo cresteds to the RR and goldie.
> The irritant quickly subsided.
> 
> Oh and I also put some bite and sting cream on Percys body because it was so severe.


The ditch was minging, there could have been anything in it! He's clearly uncomfy so I'm going to bathe him again tonight, shampoo him over again and make sure whatever it is is cleaned off and give him a piriton. Might even put some savlon/sudacrem on his tum as well.


----------



## babycham2002

Horse and Hound said:


> The ditch was minging, there could have been anything in it! He's clearly uncomfy so I'm going to bathe him again tonight, shampoo him over again and make sure whatever it is is cleaned off and give him a piriton. Might even put some savlon/sudacrem on his tum as well.


Poor mite, sudocrem's a good idea. 

Best of luck.


----------



## Horse and Hound

babycham2002 said:


> Poor mite, sudocrem's a good idea.
> 
> Best of luck.


Cheers!

Will see how he goes tonight. I did check for fleas, as first thought that might be it, but can't see any, or any other signs.

If no better after a few days will take him in.


----------



## OllieBob

You can find the dose on PetMeds Piriton - 500 x 4mg - Piriton pet healthcare Maximum for 8kg is 4mg (one tablet) twice a day, or you could try half a tablet 4 times a day which is less sedating and sometimes gives better itch control.


----------



## Malmum

Bruce has them occasionally. He has a 4mg tablet twice daily if he has had a tic. He gets a tic now and then, probably because he's got shaggy fur and it's easy to get into - poor boy has a dreadful reaction, so I always know if he's either got a tic or had one. Bruce weighs just over 10kgs.

I buy them from Asda and their own brand is the same as piriton, Chlorphenamine maleate 4 mg. The vet said it's okay to buy them over the counter but don't tell the pharmacist you intend giving them to your dog as they won't sell them to you!


----------



## petsandpaws

Tilly was given piriton by my vets last week after ahe had a bad allergic reaction. Shes around 12kg and has to take 1tablet 3x a day for a week & since then has been fine


----------



## Milliepoochie

My Sisters Staffordshire Terrier has a Grass Allergy (Horrible for a breed with very fine fur on their tummies) Shea normally has two a day in the summer but when staying with us last summer was having 3 a day. This was recommended by her vet, although she buys Boots own hayfever tablets rather than Piriton as its more reasonably priced and the same amount of active ingrdient.


----------



## northnsouth

My Dalmatian has all sorts of irritations in the summer. He gets Piriton too.


----------



## Horse and Hound

He had half last night and it stopped pretty much instantly! :thumbup:


----------



## new westie owner

Glad Roo is better good luck at groomers :thumbup:


----------



## Jazzy

Horse and Hound said:


> Do any of you give your dogs piriton?
> 
> Reason I ask is Roo started last night scratching like hell at his tummy. It started about 20 minutes after we came home from a walk. He was arseing around in a filthy ditch so I think he could have picked something up there that's irritating him. He's not made himself bleed but it has gotten rather red.
> 
> I bathed him in cool water last night, just his tum and that seemed to work for about an hour, then he started again. We also checked both of them for fleas and there's nothing that I can see. No sign of flea dirt, and Harvey isn't itching.
> 
> A friend suggested Piriton but I rang the vet and, surprise surprise, they "wouldn't recommend it because they need to see the rash first…" so I got nowhere asking for a dosage! Whole point was to try this to see if it helped before having to take him in!
> 
> I've been googling and basically found that some give ½ a tablet, others a full one. Has anyone else ever given it to a westie sized dog (he's 8.5 kilos).
> .


I was told it was okay to give them to my Bichon when he was only 17 weeks old and was scratching like mad. The vets thought he had a food allergy and two different vets at different practices said Piriton was fine. I actually asked one of the vets to give me something but he told me to just use Piriton. He said my Bichon could have up to 3 a day and he was around 10kg then(this was when he was a bit older and still had the scratching problem which turned out to be sarcoptes and not a food allergy). I think you will be safe giving a Westie a couple a day say 12 hours apart. I know loads of people use piriton for dogs.

Make sure you use the ones with 30 in a packet though and not the one a day ones.


----------



## KFSpoon

I have to give my 10 year old Border Collie Bitch Piriton tablets every year throughout the summer months because she gets all the symptoms of summertime grass, pollen and biting insect allergies; i.e. streaming eyes, itching skin, etc, etc. You can buy Piriton medication for Dogs [Piriton Tablets 4mg (pack of 500)] from http://www.hyperdrug.co.uk/ for @£10.00 with p&p; much cheaper than getting it through your veterinary practice. I usually give her up to 3 tablets/day (morning, afternoon and evening, sometimes more if symptoms are very bad) depending on how bad the symptoms and/or the scratching gets; without them she would just tear herself to ribbons. I have done this every year since she was a pup. At first I went with what the Vet prescribed; a course of Steriod (Prednisolone 5mg) tablet treatments to suppress her immune system, which did/does work but, the side effects of the steroids are so undesirable, (massive weight gain, nightmares, etc, she looked so 'Wired' all the time too), this generally took several courses of the steriod treatment throughout the summer before the scratching stopped all together. Whilst the piriton is less effective, it does reduce the scratching and appears to have no undesirable side effects upon her. I hope this has been helpful.


----------



## Rolyforever74

Horse and Hound said:


> Thanks to everyone for advice!!!
> 
> Brill that's just what I was after! I'll give him 1/2 tonight and see how he goes. I'm hoping it will just be a one off and he'll be back to normal after it.
> 
> He's getting groomed on Saturday!!! :scared:


I have given my Mini Schnauzer 1/4 tonight as well thanks to this post. She also has a a bit of a skin rash on het tummy and she keeps licking the same area, bless her. Hopefully will calm now I have given her the tablet. Thanks again.


----------



## shinra

I give 1/2 twice a day for my 3kg chihuahua.


----------



## SleepyBones

My dog is allergic to somethings (unknown what) & has been since early teens, its generally called hives, comes up in areas as patches of small bump groups, I give half a tab a day when she is shows signs (scratching) but she often has the bumps & no scratching so I give nothing in those periods.
.


----------



## Ronni

I notice no-one mentions the dosage of the Piriton tablets that they are giving their dogs. The basic Piriton that is prescribed from my vet is a 10mg tablet. I now buy Piriton on line as it's much cheaper but the tablets are only 4mgs each. My dog is 22kgs and is allowed 1 x 10mg twice daily so I now give her 5 x 4mg tablets per day if required. My dog is allergic to grass, plants and most flowers.

Does anyone know where to get 10mg Piriton tablets?


----------



## clayton1985

Ronni said:


> I notice no-one mentions the dosage of the Piriton tablets that they are giving their dogs. The basic Piriton that is prescribed from my vet is a 10mg tablet. I now buy Piriton on line as it's much cheaper but the tablets are only 4mgs each. My dog is 22kgs and is allowed 1 x 10mg twice daily so I now give her 5 x 4mg tablets per day if required. My dog is allergic to grass, plants and most flowers.
> 
> Does anyone know where to get 10mg Piriton tablets?


First off this thread is 2 years old and Im not sure the dosage your stating there are right. My dog Lester is 70 kg and our vet prescribed piriton but he is only allowed to take a maximum of 4 tablets a day and that's the 4mg ones.


----------



## andrea84

my dougie was 15kg and got stung by a bee and the vet recommended 1/2 a piriton  hope the scratching stops soon


----------



## Emma317

Cheap Pririton for dogs- http://pharmacy2u.co.uk


----------



## Picklelily

I totally cheat and give my girl Piriton syrup for children that way I can give a half dose easily, plus she just licks it off the spoon because its so sweet.

Agree you need to make sure its not the one a day piriton but the one that contains Chlorphrenamine.


----------

